# neuroendocrinology of CFS



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php...c;f=10;t=000718 tom


----------



## Stillnaked (Jan 19, 2003)

I get a No Such Subject.Laurie


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

Ditto, I get the same.


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2003)

I had no problem with the link, Tom... and I would definitely be interested in the Duloxetine.Past experience with meds that targeted norepinephrine caused me problems such as lethargy, apathy, weight gain and worse depression. Is there any reason to believe that this Duloxetine would effect a different reaction in me?The other thing is that not too long ago I was taking Lexapro.....the most purified and concentrated version of Citalopram (Celexa)... and it made me unbelievable agitated... to the point that I literally wanted to jump out of my skin. Do you have any thoughts on this?Just curious, Evie


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

like most of these things it's a lot more complicated than one neurotransmitter fits all an it's an individual thing. you might want to ask the expert about this. I mean the ask the specialist link.tom


----------



## Clair (Sep 16, 2000)

Did it say it not so many words that Selective Serotonin Reuptake Inhibitors are beneficial in treatment of CFS/ME?Sorry for asking, but my ability to read things longer than a paragraph is not so good right now







FWIW my endocrinologist says that use of SSRI's in treatment of ME is very hit and miss and only helps a few select people. I think this suggests again that there is a distinct difference in what is going on between people diagnosed with Chronic Fatigue and those diagnosed with clear onset Post Viral Fatigue.If I've read it all wrong, apologies, what can I say? total brain fog


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2003)

Hah! Clair....... glad to read that someone else can only handle a couple of lines at a time on some days !!







Don't feel bad about asking for more clarification......... I have to do that a lot and I know it can be annoying, but what can I say? In addition to fibro and CFS, I also have adult A.D.D.Since we're all individual, it would follow that many or most treatments/therapies might be hit or miss?Tom.... the "specialist link".... ??? Clue me as to what else I might have overlooked.Evie


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

Evie, on the main bb index page there is a red button in the center toward the top that goes to 'ask the speciaist'tom


----------

